# UPDATE- Sunny has been RTO NY Golden



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

She looks so sad


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

She looks like she is heartbroken, scared and broken.


----------



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

I wish I lived closer to NY...poor girl


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Heartbreaking.  Praying for Sunny and that someone will give her the home and care she deserves. If she was here in my city, I would be running to get her.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I would totally take her if I could but unfortunately I just can't do it now. Poor girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Back home with her owners*

*Update from her listing on Friends of Golden Retrievers-
*
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43097.152876678058553&type=1&relevant_count=1

*Sunny has been RTO- (returned to owners)

She is back home with her family.*


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

That's awesome! That face killed me. I saw that LIGRR was contacted so she was out of the gas chamber, but so glad that she is going home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

I am so happy for Sunny! What a beautiful girl!


----------

